
Apps for children are filled with manipulative ads - clieber
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/10/30/18044678/kids-apps-gaming-manipulative-ads-ftc
======
Hackbraten
Shitty geoblocking. Here’s a Wayback Machine link if you’re in the EU:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20181031154730/https://www.vox.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20181031154730/https://www.vox.com/the-
goods/2018/10/30/18044678/kids-apps-gaming-manipulative-ads-ftc)

